
The spammer who logged into my PC and installed Microsoft Office - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/05/the-spammer-who-logged-into-my-pc-and-installed-microsoft-office/
======
120bits
One time my Mom got a call from a random number(It was something unusual about
the phone number, it was 7 digit). The person on the phone was pretending to
be a MS employee and had an accent. What my mom told me. The guy said the they
have been informed about a malware/virus which has effected her computer and
need to resolve that issue. She is said fine. He gave her some instructions to
flow. Asked to her open command prompt. Which my mom didnt even knew exists on
a pc. He made her type some commands and later went asked her to look into
system logs. Off course there were some failure logs in red. The guy told her
that's because of virus. He wanted to her install teamviewer and give her the
access details. My mom is not a tech savy person. All she knows, is to open
google chrome and watch netflix. She said she need to call my son to find out
more. The guy was getting impatient and hang up the phone.

Now, tech savvy people like me can detect spammers/scammers way before in this
scenario. But for my mom it took a while. The guy said he was calling from
Microsoft and even knew the some ID code of my computer, what she told me. She
fell for that. Fortunately, her account doesnt have admin privileges.

------
sgillen
I've always wondered what kind of person replies to these types of text
messages or emails.

I wasn't expecting this guy to just give up like that. This sounds like a kid
who's trying to make a few bucks.

